# need id of a plants



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

Well one of our club member found this plant by the river i none of us have and idea of what plant is hers the link of the pics

http://www.createforum.com/amepr/vi...postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0&mforum=amepr


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Where is this exactly? I'm intrigued!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like the genus _Hemianthus_, but I do not think that _Hemianthus_ is native to the Philippines. In fact, it looks like the two-leaved variety, if variety it is, of _H. micranthemoides_ also called the 'Amano' variety pictured below:


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

well this is in Puerto Rico a carribiean island 

The picture that HeyPK provide is just the same jajajaja


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry, I guessed your location wrong. Yes, Hemianthus is found throughout the Caribbean islands.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The only _Hemianthus_ species supposedly found outside Cuba are _Hemianthus micranthemoides_ (not seen in the wild since 1941, despite the out of date information on the USDA site) of NY to VA, _H. glomeratus_ (Florida) and _H. micranthemoides_. I really doubt that it is a form of _H. micranthemoides_, a species of a restricted, more northerly distribution. Neil was kind enough to send me some specimens of the plant in question here, but the important parts did not survive the journey and I'll have to give it another try. My guess is that if it's a _Hemianthus_, it's _H. glomeratus_ or one of the others with a wider-than-expected distribution or something undescribed. Finding out what it is probably won't be easy.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Cavan, I got some of it too from Neil Frank, and I still have it growing emersed. Neil also was pretty sure that it was not H. micranthemoides.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

After the online version of Flora of the West Indies on the Smithsonian Institution homepage: http://botany.si.edu/Antilles/WestIndies/results.cfm
the only Hemianthus species of Puerto Rico is _Hemianthus callitrichoides_ (as Micranthemum callitrichoides, synonym Hemianthus punctatus).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

But if it's not _Hemianthus_, what is it? I'll look through some of Pennell's stuff when I can.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> But if it's not _Hemianthus_, what is it? I'll look through some of Pennell's stuff when I can.


Perhaps the plant from Toro ***** river is that what the authors of the Puerto Rico flora call _Hemianthus callitrichoides_, although its submerged growth form is so different from that of Tropica's stuff from Cuba?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> Perhaps the plant from Toro ***** river is that what the authors of the Puerto Rico flora call _Hemianthus callitrichoides_, although its submerged growth form is so different from that of Tropica's stuff from Cuba?


That's possible I guess, but I think a mistaken ID or the presence of one of the other Carribean species is more likely.


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

now that you mention Toro ***** that was the place that was found is emerged looks like hc but with the leafs are more rubust and bigger


----------

